# Grails Plugin in IntelliJ



## michael p (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

wie erstellt man ein neues Grails/Groovy Projekt in IntelliJ.
Das GroovyPlugin ist GroovyJet von IntelliJ selbst.
Während man nun ein neues Grails-Projekt erstellt, wird man
gefragt, welche Grails SDK man verwenden will.
Aber es ist nicht klar, welches Verzeichnis im Grails-Verzeichnis
gemeint ist.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Plugin.

Grüße
michael p


----------



## schalentier (19. Aug 2009)

Ich weiss nicht welche Version du verwendest... im aktuellen EAP (Maia) jedenfalls muss man das Groovy- und das Grails-Verzeichnis angeben. Jeweils das oberste, so wie man das auch vom JDK gewoehnt ist.

Anschliessend frag IntelliJ, ob ein grails-create-app durchgefuehrt werden soll. Danach kann man direkt mit der Grails-Entwicklung beginnen...


----------



## michael p (19. Aug 2009)

ich muss leider die alte 7. Version verwenden. Habe vorher aber auch noch nie mit IntelliJ gearbeitet.
Nur mit Eclipse. Ich poste mal was genau ich da mache, vielleicht wird mein Problem ja dann klarer.
1. Neues Projekt erstellen
2. Speicherort angeben und Grails Application auswählen
3. Hier muss ich das Grails Sdk auswählen. Bei mir steht nun hier <No Grails SDK>.
Also versuche ich über new ein neues hinzuzufügen. Da weis ich dann nicht, was ich da 
in meinem Verzeichnis auswählen soll (bin, lib u.s.w.).


----------



## schalentier (19. Aug 2009)

So wie beim JDK auch... das oberste Verzeichnis. Also das, wo dann bin, lib, etc. drinne ist. Bzw... probiers doch einfach...


----------



## michael p (19. Aug 2009)

Hab ich. Da kommt aber leider eine Fehlermeldung bei raus.
"Cannot runn program "/bin/grails.bat" (in directory "H:\"): CreateProcess error=3, Das System kann den angegebenen
Pfad nicht finden". Gibt es irgendwo ein vollständigens gutes Tutorial zu IntelliJ ?


----------



## schalentier (19. Aug 2009)

Mh.. na schon bloed, dass du nur die alte Version benutzen kannst... evtl. kannst du mit einem Key fuer die Version 7 das Early Access Program (EAP) benutzen (findeste alles in der JetBrains Developer Community). Das ist die Beta fuer die naechste Version.

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, mal die 30 Tage Demo zu probieren und dort zu schauen, ob Groovy/Grails laeuft. Danach weisste wenigstens, obs wirklich an der alten Version liegt. 

Oder du schreibst mal ne Mail an den Support, die helfen bestimmt.


----------



## michael p (19. Aug 2009)

Ja hast recht, mit Version 8 hat das sofort ohne Probleme geklappt. Version 7 scheint also doch nicht kompatibel
zu JetGroovy zu sein.


----------

